# positive id?



## gooniesneversayx (Sep 2, 2008)

this was sold as a "black piranha" i believe it is a rhom, but i am far from an expert....



















thanks!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhom is a possibility but need a clearer picture to determine.

For future reference there is a ID forum that you can post pics to get answers to questions like this.

Nice Piranha and welcome to Fury.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Some better pics would be helpful. Welcome to P-fury!!


----------



## gooniesneversayx (Sep 2, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> Rhom is a possibility but need a clearer picture to determine.
> 
> For future reference there is a ID forum that you can post pics to get answers to questions like this.
> 
> Nice Piranha and welcome to Fury.


Thanks alot, when i get new pics i will post there


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

possibly sanchezi....get a clear flank shot


----------



## gooniesneversayx (Sep 2, 2008)

Trigga said:


> possibly sanchezi....get a clear flank shot


I'm not 100% sure but I don't think it is a sanchezi


----------



## gooniesneversayx (Sep 2, 2008)

does this help?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The pics of the fish in the water were actually better. Appears to be a juvenile rhombeus to me.


----------



## gooniesneversayx (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> The pics of the fish in the water were actually better. Appears to be a juvenile rhombeus to me.


Good deal, i'm going to keep attempt at a clear shot, and when i get it, i will post it for hopefully a positive id. thanks again


----------

